# In Need Of Moderators!



## Administrator

Calling all active members of the community!

As of today, October 15th, our main site manager Oregon_Camper will be stepping down to focus on other things. We're going to miss him, but we will need to fill his shoes as soon as we can.

If anyone is interested in volunteering to moderate the site, please send a message to this account.

Thanks again to Oregon_Camper and all he's done for the community!

~Community Management


----------

